# Pac man frog jumped from a high place and now he has a “bump”



## Clairo33

My husband was holding our pac man frog and he jumped out of his hand and landed on our hard wood floor. As far as I can remember paku has always had a bump on the one side of his back/butt, pretty certain it’s a bone that sits higher than the bone on the other side but it almost seems worse now and I can’t feel any bone similar to that one on the other side of his body. I’m really worried. He fell a couple feet maybe 3-4 but he was still hopping around afterwards and absolutely devoured a whole night crawler but I’m still worried. I’m going to post a picture to give a better idea on what I’m talking about. I know pac man frogs shouldn’t be handled very often (at least from what I’ve read online) but it’s not extremely life threatening to hold them and some pac man frogs if held often enough can get used to it we just shouldn’t have had him above the ground and I was already very nervous about holding him for that reason. My husband loves him a lot and just wanted to hold him because he never does, now I don’t think we’ll be holding him like that again.


----------



## Anon123

I'm assuming that you're asking for advice with this thread? If so, I think the best advice anyone can give you is to go and visit a qualified vet. Your issue isn't the kind we can troubleshoot online unlike issues like skinny frogs which may be due to supplementation issues, aggression, or parasites.


----------



## Clairo33

I’m essentially just wondering if anyone has seen something like this before or maybe there’s vet tecs on here idk I’ve only just found this forum. I was planning on calling a vet anyway I just want a better idea of what may be going on. My frog is moving around fine though and he just took two big poops after his soak so impaction shouldn’t be an issue. I appreciate the response but yeah I am going to check in with a vet.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep

Take it to a vet ASP and have them X-RAY it, my guess is that the Sacral Vertebrae detached from the Ilium and is now pointing upwards. Regardless the first step is to take the frog to a vet and move forward after you know what has happened. (Note: I'm not a Vet or anything)


----------



## Socratic Monologue

Clairo33 said:


> I’m essentially just wondering if anyone has seen something like this before


I have with other species, and that far of a drop is easily fatal for ones I've dealt with. Terrestrial herptiles simply don't physically tolerate falls at all. 

Though not all exotics vets are listed here, the ARAV vet finder can be helpful in finding a qualified exotics vet.


----------

